# How do you know?



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Seeing how I've been having so many problems on the home front, and nothing seems to be going right, I would like to know, how do you know when you or your spouse isn't in love anymore? Is there signs to tell?


----------



## crushedsoul (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think my wife is in love anymore. I am not sure I am either, it seems we are like roomates raising children. I have never fooled around on her, but I had to ask her if she was because over 18 months ago I stopped trying to initate any kind of contact (holding hands, casual rubbing when i walk by her, kissing and sex, and telling her I love her) just to see what happens and in the last 18 months she has not told me she loves me or anything else. I even asked her if she was fooing around and she got mad and told me she was insulted. I don't know if this answers your guestion or not sorry about that.


----------



## guiltygirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I've received a great deal of advice on this site before. I have been in your situation. I think all marriages go through troubling times, and when you are going through them, it seems like everything is falling apart. Truth be told, marriage is hard. My husband and I have especially had our difficulties due to the fact that I am Bi-Polar. 

Falling out of love, or at least feeling like you have, is a normal thing I think. I guess the question is whether or not you want to make things work. If you do, then the only thing you can do is try to focus on making your relationship better. I've been caught in the trap of dwelling on the negative aspects of our relationship and thinking it's over. Ultimately, it's all up to you and your partner.

Your relationship will never be perfect, but you can find ways to improve it. Trust me, I have been exactly where you are and I know what you're going through. It's all about choices. I don't know your exact situation, so I am merely speaking in general terms.

I hope you find the answers and solutions you are seeking.


----------

